# 8350 fx AMD @ 4200MHz



## LastManStanding (13. Juli 2015)

hi hab folgende frage
ich habe grad meinen 8350 auf einen festen takt von ca 4200MHz gestellt jetzt ereicht dieser bei 20 minuten prime jedoch 65 grad.
auf standart takt lief er bei selber raumtemperatur auf 51 grad

ich habe den multi auf 21 gestellt und V auf 1,33125
 vorher Multi. auf 20 und V stand im bios auf 1,92V (mit HW monitor wurden jedoch  1,3250V ausgelesen)

 wo ist der fehler oder ist das normal?
ist der V-Takt zu hoch.es gab bei prime keine fehler

Gehäuse Corsair 750D 5 mal 140mm lüfter(vorn nach hinten und 2 nach oben)
cpu kühler CNPS12X
sonst viiiiiiel freiraum im gehäuse also kein hitzestau

danke schon mal



edit übrigens habe ich den Zalman CNPS12X auf 7 V statt auf 12 V laufen


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Juli 2015)

65° sind vollkommen ok achte auf die spannungswandler den die dürfen nicht zu heiß werden.




> ch habe den multi auf 21 gestellt und V auf 1,33125
> vorher Multi. auf 20 und V stand im bios auf 1,92V (mit HW monitor wurden jedoch  1,3250V ausgelesen)



In der theorie sind X,XX V in der praxis sind es immer ein paar 0,XX bzw 0,0X V weniger außer du hast LLC eingestellt.
Wo stehen die 1,92V?


----------



## Suffi30 (13. Juli 2015)

War er schon instabil ohne zusätzlicher Spannung? Hatte letztens einen 8320 mit Standardspannung auf 4,5 gebracht. 
Davon abgesehen sind 65 Grad Prime vollkommen ok. Unter normaler Nutzung erreichst du diese dann sowieso nicht


----------



## Vargsang (13. Juli 2015)

Also mein FX 8350 läuft mit 4400.03 MHZ bei 51 grad


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Juli 2015)

mein board ist ist ein crosshair v formula z
ohne zusätzlich spannung war er instabil
wenn er auf standard läuft schaltet er jedoch nicht auf den turbo obwohl dieser im uefi eingeschaltet ist
ich hab in jetzt fix auf 4100 laufen und er bleibt bei 53 grad 

@ asd 588
im bios unter tweak settings cpu/normal spannung stand er auf 1,92 ausgelesen wurden aber 1,32500 und dieser wert stand auch in der übersicht 1325mv)

@varsang mit einem CNPS12X?

gruß


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2015)

Wichtiger als die CPU ist bei den FX eine gute Kühlung der Spannungswandler.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Juli 2015)

wie soll ich die kühlen auf meinem bord sind  diese unter einem großen radiator der diese einmal komplett umspannt und wie lese ich die temperatur aus bei hw monitor kann ich nich draus ersehen welche die temperatur für die spannungswandler ist t1 und t2 sind auf 55 grad im idle aber was das ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Juli 2015)

Vargsang schrieb:


> Also mein FX 8350 läuft mit 4400.03 MHZ bei 51 grad



dann komm ich grad rüber nach minden sind ja nur 20 km stellsten mir ein^^

spaß


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Juli 2015)

UEFI-Screenshots wären echt eine Hilfe. Sonst wird hier nur geraten.
Es gibt dann doch einige Spannungen, die man dort einstellen kann.

Mit +0,05 bis +0,1V sollte man gut über 4 GHz kommen.


----------



## Vargsang (14. Juli 2015)

hehe

lasse das vom board automatisch machen, ist auf 10% oc eingestellt.
Kühler ist nen Artic Cooling  Freezer Black Series


----------



## KnSN (14. Juli 2015)

65 °C bei 21x 200 MHz @ 1,33125V? 
Ich dachte erst, das Mainboard bringt die Feldstärke nicht auf, aber ein ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z hat ein 8 + 2 + 2 Phase Power Design, ergo genug Stromstärke um eine hohe Leistung an einer geringen Kernspannung aufzubringen. 
Im Übrigen ist das Voltage Regulator Module dieses Mainboards mit massiv Heatsinks bestückt, also keine Panik! 
Dennoch ... Unter Berücksichtung meiner Erkenntnisse sind es an TCase ca. 10 °C zu viel. 
Eventuell trügt der Schein des Zalman CNPS12X, den er auf dem ersten Blick hinterlässt? 

Mit 22,5x 200 MHz @ 1,36250V habe ich bei normalen Klimata mittels Prime95 nach einer Viertelstunde weniger als 60 °C ermittelt, selbst in Far Cry 3 und Call of Duty: Advacned Warfare, wo die Kernskalierung des AMD FX-8350 am besten funktioniert. 
Prime95 wird überbewertet; so groß wie in einem Blockbuster-Game wird der Prozessor bei einem Stresstest oder Benchmark nicht belastet, das hängt unter anderem mit den Power-State und den Non-Halt-States zusammen. 

Mit 23,5x 200 MHz @ 1,41250V sind es nur knapp über 60 °C gewesen. 
Far Cry 3 hat aber gezeigt, dass die Voltage Core auf 1,42500V angehoben gehört, wenngleich Fra Cry 4, Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, Battlefield 3 und Battlefield 4 sich mit 1,41250V begnügten. 

Nichtsdestotrotz ... All dieses Overclocking ist an einem warmen Sommertag nicht anzuwenden, in Anbetracht der thermischen Verlustleistung von 140 ~ 145 Watt plus den 145 Watt der Grafikkarte, des Mainboards und den übrigen Komponenten; selbst unter gemäßigtes Sommerklima kaum noch mit Luft in einem kleinen Raum zu kühlen - Luftdruck zu hoch.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Juli 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> UEFI-Screenshots wären echt eine Hilfe. Sonst wird hier nur geraten.
> Es gibt dann doch einige Spannungen, die man dort einstellen kann.
> 
> Mit +0,05 bis +0,1V sollte man gut über 4 GHz kommen.



es brauch ja nicht geraten werden.
 meine frage ist nur ob das normal ist mit der temperatur das diese bei last um 13-14 grad steigt bei einer takt anhebung von 200 mhz auf diesem prosessor.
4086 MHz  1.32500V (bios einstellung zeigt 1.92V)
4113 MHz  1.32500V prime 51 °C
4212 MHz  1.33125V Prime 65 °C

gruß


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Juli 2015)

Vargsang schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> lasse das vom board automatisch machen, ist auf 10% oc eingestellt.
> Kühler ist nen Artic Cooling  Freezer Black Series



mmh das könnt ich durchaus auch mal testen mit der automatischen übertaktung im Bios



KnSN schrieb:


> 65 °C bei 21x 200 MHz @ 1,33125V?
> Ich dachte erst, das Mainboard bringt die Feldstärke nicht auf, aber ein ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z hat ein 8 + 2 + 2 Phase Power Design, ergo genug Stromstärke um eine hohe Leistung an einer geringen Kernspannung aufzubringen.
> Im Übrigen ist das Voltage Regulator Module dieses Mainboards mit massiv Heatsinks bestückt, also keine Panik!
> Dennoch ... Unter Berücksichtung meiner Erkenntnisse sind es an TCase ca. 10 °C zu viel.
> ...



Im idle hat der CNPS12X den CPU gut im Griff 8 °C über Raumtemperatur (Manuell gemessen)
Unter Last bei prime: sind es um die 30°C über Raumtemp.

Ich bin recht ratlos irgendeine Komponente muckt immer rum, und macht eine Gesammtsystem übertaktung unmöglich.
Deshalb hab ich mich jetzt auf die CPU beschränkt

Der RAM ist ja auch nicht schlecht 
kingston hyper x fury 1866 Mhz 9-10-10-30 T2
...
naja

und der 8 pin 4 pin sind ja alle dran^^

Egal ich werde jetz mal die Automatische übertaktung ausprobieren


edit ich habe den Zalman übrigens auf 7 V laufen nicht auf 12V


----------



## KnSN (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Lonemaster. 

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll ... Ich blick nicht so recht durch, wo die Fehlerquelle ist, denn die Kernspannung von 1,33125 Volt ist im Verhältnis zum Referenztakt von 21x 200 MHz absolut angemessen, denn ähnlich in diesem Bereich liegt sie mit 1,335 Volt auch auf dem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 mit nur 4 + 1 Phasen an, wenn der AMD FX-8350 per AMD Turbo CORE Technology auf allen 8 Threads @ CPU & NB Power State 0 taktet. 

Die Spannungswerte sind also ähnlich zu den meinen, in Deinem Fall sogar ein wenig geringer, sodass davon ausgegangen werden darf, dass es an das kräftige 8 + 2 + 2 Phasendesign des ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z liegt, was auch auf die Kernspannung von 1,192 Volt @ 20x 200 MHz zutrifft, wofür auf dem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 1,275 Volt nach Standardvorgabe anliegen. 

Ich muss zudem eingestehen, dass ich noch keines meiner beiden Overclocking-Profile unter einer annähernder Bedingung wie heute oder gestern gefahren bin. 
Aber bei neutralem Wetter sind knapp 55 °C bei 22,5x 200 MHz @ 1,3625 Volt erzielt worden und knapp 65 °C bei 23,5x 200 MHz @ 1,4250 Volt. 
Ermittelt habe ich dies mit den Games Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, Far Cry 3, Far Cry 4, Crysis 2 und Battlefield 4 auf dem jeweils höchstmöglichen Detailgrad und wahlweise mit zugeschaltetem Antialiasing bis auf die höchste Stufe bei einer Auflösung von nur 1366 x 768, also straffe Arbeit für den Hauptprozessor. 
Ich hause in einem kleinen Raum mit nur einem normalen Fenster auf der Seite in Windrichtung, also im Sommer fürchterlicher Überdruck der Luft (stickig, schwül und warm). 

Wenn ich meine Ergebnisse auf einen warmen Tag wie gestern übertrage, wo ich den AMD FX-8350 an 20x 200 MHz @ 1,275 Volt begrenze, dann liegt die Temperatur nach etlichen Stunden Spielzeit von Far Cry 3 bei den Detailstufen Hoch, Sehr Hoch und Ultra zwischen 50 und 55 °C. 
Wobei ich an den krassesten dieser Tage den Prozessor via AMD Fusion Utility for Desktop an Power State 1 limitiert habe, was 3400 MHz entspricht (maximale Kernspannung unbekannt) und durchaus bis zur Detailstufe Ultra mit 40 ~ 60 FPS genügt (VSync aktiviert). 
Das Overclocking fahre ich bei solch einem Klima nicht und brauche ich für Far Cry 3 sowieso nicht. 

Wenn Du bis aufs letzte Quäntchen mehr über das Kühlkonzept Deines Computers verrätst, also wie viele Lüfter, welche Lüfter exakt, wo platziert und mit welcher Drehzahl, dann kann ich mir aus den Werten von Dir ein genaueres Bild erschaffen. 
Die Wetterlage sowie die klimatische Bedingung in dem Innenraum darf nicht fehlen, denn daran ist das erzielte Resultat auszurichten. 


ps: Sorry wegen der verspäteten Rückmeldung. ^^


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster,
probier ruhig mal die automatische Übertaktubgsfunktion. Die war zumindest beim Crosshair V (non-Z) wirklich sehr gut. Das sage ich, als klassischer Gegner solcher Funktionen. Meiner Erfahrung mit diesem Board nach, kannst du diese durchlaufen lassen, gucken was es einstellt und dann manuell die Vcore absenken, bis er instabil wird. Anhand deiner bisherigen Daten tippe ich mal auf ein Ergebnis von etwa 4,8 GHz.

Falls das Board es nicht schon von selbst macht, achte darauf den APM-Master-Mode zu deaktivieren. Der bringt ordentlich Instabilität.

Edit
Hast du den Zalman mal vom Board regeln lassen, mit Q-fan Profil silent?


----------



## KnSN (19. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> ich habe den multi auf 21 gestellt und V auf 1,33125
> vorher Multi. auf 20 und V stand im bios auf 1,92V (mit HW monitor wurden jedoch  1,3250V ausgelesen)
> 
> wo ist der fehler oder ist das normal?



Ich vermute, dass dieses Verhaltensmuster auf die Voltage Identification Definition (VID) zurückzuführen ist. 
Abhängig von dem Mainboard, von dessen Revision sowie von dessen BIOS-Firmware und von dessen Konfiguration wird dem jeweiligen Prozessor ein Grenzwert für die Core Voltage (VCC) zugewiesen. 

Bei Inkompatibilität zwischen Mainboard und Prozessor kann dies eine fatale Nebenwirkung aufweisen. 
Wenn die Core Voltage auf automatisch gesetzt ist, dann kann dies zu starken Schwankungen in der Kernspannung führen, demnach kann an dem Prozessor in kurzfristigen Zeitintervallen eine noch viel höhere Spitzenlast (Peak Load) anliegen als sie im Durchschnitt übertritt und dafür gewährt die VID genügend Spielraum, weil sie bis an ihren maximalen Schwellenwert genügend Reserve bietet - welche nicht herauszufordern ist. 

Ein weiterer Aspekt für eine zu hohe oder gar konstant hoch anliegende Spannung des Prozessors ist der Arbeitsspeicher in der Korrelation mit den Mainboard und den Speichercontroller des Prozessors (Integrated Memory Controller). 
Der Übertritt der Spitzensperrspannung (Peak Reverse Voltage) ist ein weiteres Symptom, um ein Fehler zwischen CPU und IMC in Erfahrung zu bringen, aber auch dann, wenn eine Komplikation mit der ECM Burst Rate besteht und somit an dem Prozessor eine zu schwache Stromstärke anliegt, in diesem Fall auf den Schwingkreis bzw. Feldstärke (CPU Ring Voltage) und somit auf die Phasenverschiebung (Phase Coherency) das Spannungsreglermoduls (Voltage Regulator Module) zurückführend. 

Ein weiterer Aspekt, der indes vernachlässigt worden ist, sind die Energieverwaltungen Advanced Configuration and Power Interface und Advanced Power Management. 

Wie Du also siehst, so kann ein solches Problem eine vielschichtige Ursache haben, von mehreren Faktoren abhängen und schwer zu erkennen oder einzugrenzen sein.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Lonemaster,
> probier ruhig mal die automatische Übertaktubgsfunktion. Die war zumindest beim Crosshair V (non-Z) wirklich sehr gut. Das sage ich, als klassischer Gegner solcher Funktionen. Meiner Erfahrung mit diesem Board nach, kannst du diese durchlaufen lassen, gucken was es einstellt und dann manuell die Vcore absenken, bis er instabil wird. Anhand deiner bisherigen Daten tippe ich mal auf ein Ergebnis von etwa 4,8 GHz.
> 
> Falls das Board es nicht schon von selbst macht, achte darauf den APM-Master-Mode zu deaktivieren. Der bringt ordentlich Instabilität.
> ...



Bei der Automatischen übertaktung Schmiert er nach wenigen Sekunden ab.
APM ist Deaktiviert.
Throtteln ist bei mir Komplett ausgeschaltet- auch im idle
C ´n Q für CPU aus.
Der Zalman läst sich nicht steuern.In dem Menü in dem ich die anderen Lüfter des Bords drosseln kann,bleibt der Zalman auf 100 % egal was man macht. Aber ich hab den 7V wiederstand dazwischen wenn es leiser sein soll... wird er beansprucht muss ich die Weiche erst entfernen.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ein Bild bemahlt vom Kühlkreislauf. 
Es ausschlieslich 140 mm-Lüfter verbaut, im Gehäuse/CPU/Netzteil.
 Nur die Grafikkarte hat 2 x 80 mm. Die zwar die Warme Luft umher pusten (The Witcher 3   68° C)
Aber es wird zum vergleich mit den alten Referenzkarten im gehäuse nur im Bereich 1-2 grad Wärmer. bei Grafik-last.

Es sind 5 x 140mm Gehäuselüfter.Die beiden über der CPU sind auf dem Bild noch nicht montiert,-- jetzt aber drin

Ich habe praktisch Unterdruck im Gehäuse.

Danke sehr für eure Mühen bis hier hin

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Bei der Automatischen übertaktung Schmiert er nach wenigen Sekunden ab.



Wie meinst du das? Schon im BIOS, im Windows, oder erst unter Last?


----------



## KnSN (21. Juli 2015)

Er meint den AI Overclock Tuner. ^^


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

Also die Funktion selbst schmiert kurz nach dem starten dieser ab?


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2015)

Der PC stürzt ab ohne Bluescreen und startet neu -und fragt nach dem Start im Abgesicherten Modus.
oder er hängt sich einfach dauerhaft auf. 
Mache ich das über das UEFI-BIOS nimmt er die neuen Werte nicht und das BIOS setzt sich wieder zurück auf Standard.Heißt das gesammte BIOS wird resetet jede Einstellung.


----------



## KnSN (21. Juli 2015)

Weil die CMOS-Batterie (CR2023) leer ist, deswegen schlägt die Konfiguration bei beiden Varianten fehl, weswegen sich zugleich das vorangegangene Problem um den Power State (Ring Voltage, Core Voltage etc.) erklären lässt.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2015)

naja das bord wurde laut sinatur im   juli 2014 hergestellt und die folie rausgezogen zwischen batterie und bord hab ich im februar dieses jahr.

ich hab jetzt noch mal per multi übertaktet auf 4413Mhz teste grad noch wie stabiel er läuft ...70° C bisher alledings läuft er momentan nur auf 7 V heißt etwa 300-400 U/min weniger.

 jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen das bei HWInfo--bei CPU futures  AMD - V   und CPB rot hinterlegt sind was bedeutet das? hat die CPU einen defekt?


----------



## KnSN (21. Juli 2015)

Es bedeutet, dass über die Features AMD Virtualization und AMD Turbo Core Technology nicht verfügt werden kann, aufgrund des Konfigurationsfehlers mit dem BIOS. 
Bitte ersetze die CMOS-Batterie (CR2032)!


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2015)

amd turbo core habe ich ausgeschaltet aso aso daran liegt das.
erst vor 2 tagen gab es ein gewitter bei uns da war das kabel nicht in der steckdose und die bios einstellungen bliebe doch..wie soll die leer sein..


----------



## KnSN (21. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> > erst vor 2 tagen gab es ein gewitter bei uns da war das kabel nicht in der steckdose und die bios einstellungen bliebe doch..wie soll die leer sein..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erkennst Du die Kontradiktion? 

Mein Verdacht: Selbstentladung.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juli 2015)

batterie ist voll andere gleiche symtome.

habe jetzt auf 4113 Mhz bei 1,236V Prime läuft seit ner stunde und ohne fehler


ich habe bei 4485Mhz pro kern, 73 grad... mit veringerter drehzahl 1000 U/min am Zalman CNPS12X

allerdings habe ich bei keinem meiner spiele auch nur 1 frame mehr... nich mal anno 1701..das heißt das die cpu sowiso scheinbar nicht limitiert.
the witcher 3   48fps
batman arkham knight 78fps (o. Nvidia)
Assassins Creed BF -dort hatte ich sogar bei genau der selben einstellung/run durch havanna im schntt 2 fps weniger gehabt mit erhöhtem CPU takt

Macht sich die leistung bei dir bemerkbar?
weil wenn es so läuft das keine mehr leistung da ist. ich aber bei last 20 grad mehr hab ist das witzlos das ich seit tagen mein bios umstelle und verändere stuuuuunden nur um rauszufinden warum die temperatur so stark steigt.

ich glaube ich habe jetzt jede variation getakten.
die auto taktung im UEFI ging zuletzt zu mindestens das 
cpu level up 1/und 2
 jedoch läuft der ram dann nur noch auf halber leistung weil er ja mit getaktet wird. und wo die einstellung bei dem BIOS ist und wie die heißt um zu verhindern das der ram mittaktet weiß ich nich


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

Setz deinen FX mal auf 4GHz fest und erhöhe stattdessen den CPU/NB-Takt auf 2,6GHz, oder wenn möglich höher.
Dann teste nochmal die fps.


----------



## KnSN (21. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> habe jetzt auf 4113 Mhz bei 1,236V Prime läuft seit ner stunde und ohne fehler
> 
> 
> ich habe bei 4485Mhz pro kern, 73 grad... mit veringerter drehzahl 1000 U/min am Zalman CNPS12X
> ...



In meinem Fall ist die Konstellation so, dass die Leistungsfähigkeit von meiner Grafikkarte um den Faktor 2 geringer ist als die von Deiner und dass ich bei 1366 x 768 Pixeln zocke, des Weiteren sind Action-Shooter meine Nische, sodass der Prozessor den Takt angibt. 

Assassin's Creed ist das einzige von Dir aufgezählte Game, welches dem Hauptprozessor Leistung abverlangt. 
Dass durch die Übertaktung die FPS eingebrochen sind kann sich daraufhin zurückführen lassen, dass die Leistung sich mehr zum Ungunsten auf den Hauptprozessor verschiebt, welcher in der Performance einbricht oder gar drosselt. 
Ich vermute sogar Letzteres - Throttling, immerhin belastest Du den Prozessor bis oberhalb seinem Schwellenwert von 70 °C. 
Für Deine etwas zu vernachlässigende Kühlleistung zu Gunsten einzig der Lautheit wirst Du nun abgestraft. 
Passe die Ventilatorkennlinie aller Lüfter so an, dass der Prozessor in klimatischem Härtefall die 65 °C unterschreitet!


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Setz deinen FX mal auf 4GHz fest und erhöhe stattdessen den CPU/NB-Takt auf 2,6GHz, oder wenn möglich höher.
> Dann teste nochmal die fps.



das hab ich gemacht allerdings bringt das keinen nennenswertte leistungs verbesserung



KnSN schrieb:


> Ich vermute sogar Letzteres - Throttling, immerhin belastest Du den Prozessor bis oberhalb seinem Schwellenwert von 70 °C.
> Für Deine etwas zu vernachlässigende Kühlleistung zu Gunsten einzig der Lautheit wirst Du nun abgestraft.
> Passe die Ventilatorkennlinie aller Lüfter so an, dass der Prozessor in klimatischem Härtefall die 65 °C unterschreitet!



throttling habe ich nicht 
HPC (High Perfomace Computing ist eingeschaltet)
APM(ist aus) ich meinen das heißt so (also dieses leistungs ding das die Mhz zahl reduziert um die temp zu halten)
C´n´Q ist aus für die CPU

im spiel betrieb (auch AC Black flag) ist die temperatur bei unter 60 grad.

die lüfter sind so eingestellt das sie bei 60°C auf 100% gehen.

in ein paar tagen ist meine neue lüfter steuerung da dann kann ich im betrieb die cpu lüftung von 7 auf 12V stellen


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

_APM_ bedeutet _Advanced Power Management_. 
APM ist die Firmware interne Energieverwaltung von einer Hardwarekomponente. 
Ist diese deaktiviert, so ist es auch deren Energierichtlinie zur Wahrung ihrer Spezifikationen. 
Die übergreifende Energieverwaltung übernimmt das _Advanced Configuration and Power Interface_ (ACPI), die Energierichtlinie von Windows (ab NT-6.0), und kann bei Deaktivierung von APM zur Fehlfunktion führen, weil die Treiber die Richtlinie überschreiten können, bspw. CPUVID, was unter anderem zur Übersteuerung oder Überhitzung führen kann. 
Bevor eine Funktion geändert wird - kundig machen! 

Das, was Du beschreibst, wird _Enhanced Halt State_ genannt und sorgt für das Throttling. 
Durch die Deaktivierung von Core State Stepping _C1E_ droht dem Prozessor unter Härtefall die prompte Notabschaltung. 

Bitte die Features _Spread Spectrum Clocking_ und _Load-Line Calibration_ unverändert belassen! 


Ergänzung: 
Ob unter wahrer Auslastung (100% Energy Peak Load; max. Leistungsaufnahme) die Taktzyklen pro Instruktion ins Leere laufen kann mittels PerfMonitor von CPUID verfolgt werden. 
Fällt das Wellenspektrum von Non-Halt State gen Null so handelt es sich um Halting. 
PERFMONITOR-2 | Softwares | CPUID


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

KnSN schrieb:


> _APM_ bedeutet _Advanced Power Management_.
> APM ist die Firmware interne Energieverwaltung von einer Hardwarekomponente.
> Ist diese deaktiviert, so ist es auch deren Energierichtlinie zur Wahrung ihrer Spezifikationen.
> Die übergreifende Energieverwaltung übernimmt das _Advanced Configuration and Power Interface_ (ACPI), die Energierichtlinie von Windows (ab NT-6.0), und kann bei Deaktivierung von APM zur Fehlfunktion führen, weil die Treiber die Richtlinie überschreiten können, bspw. CPUVID, was unter anderem zur Übersteuerung oder Überhitzung führen kann.
> ...



korrektur APM ist auf automatisch

HPC Mode ist enabled

Core C6 State ist ein einzelner menüpunkt und ist standardmäßig eingeschaltet

C1E ist von haus aus deaktiviert das habe ich nicht angefast als standard einstellung

genau wie SVM, das ist auch original deaktiviert

auch C´n´Q ist im standard für die cpu deaktiviert

das einzige was ich verändert hab ist der HPC Mode und das verhindert das Throttling bei mir komplett auch im IDLE

edit habe jetzt auf standard werte geladen aber trottling macht er trotzdem nich im idle alles wie vorher aber keine veränderung..

allerdings giebt es jetzt throttling unter last auf dem multi von 17x


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Throttling im Idle? 
Wie das? 

Dir ist schon bewusst, wofür Cool'n'Quiet steht und was es bewirkt? 
Nein? 
Es versetzt den Prozessor in die verschiedenen Betriebszustände (Power State), welche er unterstützt, demzufolge für den AMD FX-8350 je 1400, 2100, 2800, 3400 und 4000 MHz plus AMD Turbo Core Technology 4100 und 4200 MHz nach CPUVID. 

Ergo konstatiere ich aus Deiner Schilderung Folgendes: 
Dem Prozessor sowie dem Spannungsreglermodul liegt eine konstant hohe Versorgungsspannung an (VCC, VRIN), wodurch die Abwärme auf Dauer entsprechend dimensioniert ausfällt, demzufolge ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass das Throttling bereits @ Idle eingreift, sobald C1E aktiviert, durch die ununterbrochen hohe thermische Verlustleistung, die dabei entsteht und die ebenso auch Deine Stromrechnung belastet. 
Wenn Du Dir das leisten kannst. 

Deine Vorgehensweise kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
Willst Du die Phasentransformation hoch halten, um den Wirkungsgrad zu steigern, um so eine bessere Latenz zu erzielen? 
Ab 50 °C lohnt sich dieses Vorgehen spürbar, aber aufkosten der Stromrechnung und der Betriebsdauer auf noch wenigere Jahre hin gesehen.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

unter last bei 4 Ghz ist er jetzt bei 47 grad alledings throttelt er jetzt auch unter last enorm und der turbo modus ist aktiviert aber er läuft nicht über 4 Ghz also diese angeblichen 200mhz extra nutzt er gar nicht
endweder mach ich etwas falsch oder der turbo modus istmehr maketing als nutzer relevant
lediglich bei einzelkernauslastung tut er dies


----------



## DARPA (27. Juli 2015)

Der Turbo springt erst an, wenn min. 1 Kern auf Volllast läuft. Daheram besten Turbo deaktivieren.

Wie sind denn jetzt deine Bios Settings (wegen Throttling)?


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Aktiviere Cool'n'Quiet! 
Diesen Mega-TDP-Prozessor kannst Du nicht konstant auf vollem Takt werkeln lassen ohne die Konsequenzen zu spüren. 
Wenn er diese 65 °C, oder bis zuletzt 60 °C, bei Last erzielt, dann ist das noch okay, aber permanent auf Power State #0 ist doch Wahnsinn.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

ok ich schreibe es verständlicher oft schreibe ich sehr kompliziert bitte verzeih mir
 ich habe jetzt das bios im standard laufen also ohne jegliche CPU veränderung
(nur den ram auf 1866Mhz gestellt das macht er  warum auch immer nicht automatisch)

Das throttling pendelt im idle zwischen multi 7x-20.5x auch wenn wirklich gar nichts läuft auch keine unüblichen nich system zugehörigen hintergrundprogramme.
dabei ist die temperatur im idle bei 28°C (8°C über raum)
unter last bei 47°C und er throttelt zwischen dem multi von 17x-20.5x

Der Vcore pendelt zwischen 0.876V - 1.416V

( der turbo wird nur bei einzelkernauslastung genutzt)

danke das ihr so extrem viel geduld mit mir habt^^


edit Biossettings sind jetzt auf ASUS Standard

C´n´Q für CPU aus

C1E Deaktiviert

SVM Aktiviert

Core 6 State Aktiviert

HPC Mode Deaktiviert

APM Master Mode Automatisch


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> der turbo modus ist aktiviert aber er läuft nicht über 4 Ghz also diese angeblichen 200mhz extra nutzt er gar nicht
> lediglich bei einzelkernauslastung tut er dies



Weil das Mainboard bloß mit Turbo Core Power State #1 korreliert, trotz Unterstützung von AMD Turbo Core Technology 2.0. 
Dieses Problem besteht mit vielen Platinen. 
Woran es liegt - keine Ahnung. 
Der Turbo Core Power State #0 muss per Zwang ergriffen werden, indem mit AMD OverDrive das Turbo Core #0 für Turbo Core #1 übernommen wird. 

Turbo Core Stepping #1 ist aktiviert, sobald mindestens ein Integer eines einzelnen Moduls (Floating Point Unit - FPU) auf vollem Takt gestiegen ist. 
Turbo Core Stepping #2 ist aktiviert, sobald mindestens ein Integer von mindestens 2/3 aller Module (Core Multithreading - CMT) auf vollem Takt gestiegen ist.


----------



## DARPA (27. Juli 2015)

HPC aktivieren + APM deaktivieren. Dann darf er unter Last nicht throtteln.

CnQ aktivieren, damit im Idle runtergetaktet wird (Win Energieoptionen natürlich nicht auf Höchstleistung stellen)


Edit: CPU Load Line Calibration maximal auf Mittel und VCore am besten manuell per offset einstellen


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

APM zu deaktivieren löst sein Problem mit der viel zu hoch anliegenden Kernspannung bestimmt nicht. 
1,416 Volt für 4,0 GHz ist viel zu viel; das langt für eine Übertaktung auf 4,7 GHz. 
In Relation dazu ergeben nun auch die 65 °C einen rekursiven Zusammenhang. 

Das Mainboard legt eine viel zu hohe VID an. 
Für einen zu hohen VCC- oder VID-Wert gibt 's zumeist zwei Ursachen: 

1.) Speichercontroller des Prozessors (Integrated Memory Controller - IMC) 
Bekannte Ursache ist der XMP- bzw. AMP-Modus des Arbeitsspeichers. 
2.) Die Firmware des Mainboards korreliert nicht optimal mit den Prozessor.


----------



## DARPA (27. Juli 2015)

Die zu hohe Spannung kommt aus der Kombination von Turbo Core und Auto Voltage.

Ich bin vorrangig auf sein Throttling Problem eingegangen.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

stimmt soweit

sobald ich HPC aktiviere throttelt er nich unter last deshalb war dies auch aktiviert nur ich hatte ja jetzt das bios resetet
 die kernspannung habe ich in CPU-Z ausgelesen dort wird ja im sekunden takt der wert aktualisiert 
per HWInfo wird sogar eine wechselnde spannung bis 1.4250V angezeigt 
ich könnte den CPU -V Wert natürlich festsetzen eine spannung von 1.29V wären prime95 stabil bei 4100Mhz


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

KnSN schrieb:


> APM zu deaktivieren löst sein Problem mit der viel zu hoch anliegenden Kernspannung bestimmt nicht.
> 1,416 Volt für 4,0 GHz ist viel zu viel; das langt für eine Übertaktung auf 4,7 GHz.
> In Relation dazu ergeben nun auch die 65 °C einen rekursiven Zusammenhang.
> 
> ...




ob das jetzt relevant ist weiß ich nich mein speicher soll wohl XMP haben allerdings habe ich ja kein intel
ich habe meinem speicher andere timings verpasst
von
10-11-10-27  t2
auf 9-10-10-30  t2 
aber ob er mit original timings läuft oder mit meinen werten änder rein gar nichts am verhalten des CPU´s

punkt 2 kann ich leider nicht ändernda ich das ding nicht programiert hab b.z.w Verändern denke ich mal

gruß


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Das Auto Voltage ergibt sich aus der VID. 
1,4160V ist zu hoch! 
Und laut seiner Aussage liegt der Turbo Core nicht an, also ist von dem Stock-Wert auszugehen. 

Mit einem kräftigen 8 + 2 + 2 Phase Power Design darf eine derartig hohe VCC nicht erforderlich sein, wie im Falle mit meiner Platine in 4 + 2, wo es dennoch niedriger ausfällt. 

Stock @ P-State #0 = VID 1,2875V 
Turbo Core @ P-State #1 = VID 1,2875V ~ 1,3125V 
Turbo Core @ P-State #0 = VID 1,2875V ~ 1,3625V 

Das, was mit meiner ASRock-Platine im Turbo Core @ P-State #1 anliegt, muss mit seiner ASUS-Platine schon Turbo Core @ P-State #0 ergeben. 
Je kräftiger das Phasendeign ist, desto stärker ist der Schwingkreis auf den Prozessor. 
Und selbst wenn Turbo Core @ P-State #1 tatsächlich anliegt, dann ist es einen satten Volt zu viel und in mindestens 1,5 Volt @ Stock. 

Sein Halting-Problem ist eine Sache, doch es geht doch nicht darum, das Symptom zu bekämpfen, sondern an der Ursache muss angepackt werden.


----------



## DARPA (27. Juli 2015)

KnSN schrieb:


> Das Auto Voltage ergibt sich aus der VID.
> 1,4160V ist zu hoch!
> Und laut seiner Aussage liegt der Turbo Core nicht an, also ist von dem Stock-Wert auszugehen.



Wenn die Vcore auf Auto steht, wird man einen Unterschied sehen, ob Turbo Core an oder aus. Wenn er deaktiviert ist, legt das Board auch eine geringere Spannung an. So meine bisherige Erfahrung.

Daher nochmal: Turbo aus und Spannung per Offset einstellen.


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> die kernspannung habe ich in CPU-Z ausgelesen dort wird ja im sekunden takt der wert aktualisiert
> per HWInfo wird sogar eine wechselnde spannung bis 1.4250V angezeigt



CPU-Z ist nicht verlässlich, weil der Wert meistens zu niedrig ausfällt und zu schnell im Wechselvorgang ist; sind aber Nuancen. 
Auch SpeedFan gibt die VID nicht ganz nach Maximum an - auch hier ist die Toleranzschwelle sehr gering. 
HWInfo wird schon richtig liegen. 
Lasse Dich durch AMD OverDrive, Core Temp oder AIDA64 bestätigen, denn dort zeigt die anliegende VID an! 



Lonemaster schrieb:


> ob das jetzt relevant ist weiß ich nich mein speicher soll wohl XMP haben allerdings habe ich ja kein intel



Ich habe zugleich AMP erwähnt - AMD Memory Profile, was das Äquivalent zu Intels Extended Memory Profile ist (XMP).


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

habe HPC an eingeschaltet
Cool´n ´n quiet eingeschaltet
den multi auf 21x

im idle geht die Prosessorleistung jetzt runter und also (multi throttelt bei multi 7x 21x bei idle 30 grad (10 über raum) (reduzierte lüfter drehzahl, das ändere ich gleich noch mal)
 APM ist eingeschaltet
 unter last im idle bei Prime steht er jetzt bei 64 grad mit reduzierter lüfter geschwindigkeit

bei festgesetzten 1.33v im bios 
in hw info und core temp steht 1.3250V stabil--- (1.293V läuft auch stabil)


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

KnSN schrieb:


> Ich habe zugleich AMP erwähnt - AMD Memory Profile, was das Äquivalent zu Intels Extended Memory Profile ist (XMP).



ich glaube der speicher unterstütz kein AMP bin mir ziemlich sicher

(edit meine selbst eingestellten timings habe ich aus der pc games hardware zeitschrift für dieses model)


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> im idle geht die Prosessorleistung jetzt runter und also (multi throttelt bei multi 7x 21x bei idle 30 grad (10 über raum) (reduzierte lüfter drehzahl, das ändere ich gleich noch mal)
> 
> unter last im idle bei Prime steht er jetzt bei 64 grad mit reduzierter lüfter geschwindigkeit
> 
> bei festgesetzten 1.33v im bios



Um das nachvollziehend ein bisschen in die Relation zu setzen: 
Welcher Kühler ist verbaut mit wie vielen Lüftern bei welchem Drehmoment? 



Lonemaster schrieb:


> in hw info und core temp steht 1.3250V



Bei 4000, 4100 oder 4200 MHz?


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

Zalman CNPS12X bei ca. 1000U/min bei 7 Volt (original 1400 U/min bei 12 V)
der zalman hat ingesammt 3 lüfter

im gehäuse herscht Unterdruck

die CPU läuft bei 4213 Mhz auf 1,3250V(ausgelesen HWInfo) im idle auf inzwischen 8 grad über der raum temperatur bei zirca 30 grad im gehäuse.

ich werde jetzt den bei CPU-Kühler mitgelieferten wiederstand endfernen. um zu sehen wie er sich auf 12 Volt verhält(momentan 7V)


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Ach ja, diesen Kühler hattest Du mal genannt. 
Die Testergebnisse über ihn sind ansprechend. 

Erkläre mal den Unterdruck! 
Welche Lüfter am Gehäuse wo montiert und in welcher Größe und mit welcher Drehzahl bei Load? 
PC unterm Schreibtisch? 
Hinterm Schreibtisch Platz belassen, damit die austretende Warmluft bestmöglich entweichen kann? 
20 °C Raumtemperatur bei geöffnetem Fenster?


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

KnSN schrieb:


> Ach ja, diesen Kühler hattest Du mal genannt.
> Die Testergebnisse über ihn sind ansprechend.
> 
> Erkläre mal den Unterdruck!
> ...



auf seite 2 dieses threads habe ich ein bild meines PC´s mit allen lüftern hochgeladen(2x 140mm die nach oben rauspusten sind auf dem bild noch nicht montiert aber jetzt vorhanden)
Hinter dem pc ist 50 cm platz der schreibtisch ist offene bauweise heißt im bereich des computers ist kein weiteres hinderniss er steht auf dem boden.

20 grad geschlossenes fenster ich beforzuge ehr 17-18 grad raumtemperatur alledings kälter machen ist oft recht schwer  bei dem wetter da gleich mehr luftfeuchtigkeit inklusive ein haufen von mücken durchs fenster kommen

der lüfter macht übrigens nur 1250 U/min nicht 1400 auf 12 V wie von mir eben geschrieben aber laut genug issa trotzdem da sich die drehzahl nicht über das board regeln lässt nur mechanisch


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

also ich habe jetzt alle lüfter auf maximum alle und bin bei 4213Mhz auf 61 grad bei 1.325V also nur 4 grad kühler als wenn alle lüfter reduziert laufen... is jetzt nich so dolle


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Ja, an das besagte Bild erinnere ich mich. 

Eigentlich perfekte Kühlung. 
Bloß das Netzteil sitzt verkehrt herum. 
Drehe das mal um, damit es einerseits einen eigenen Kühlkreislauf erhält, die Kaltluft von unten aufnimmt, und damit es andererseits nicht im unteren Bereiche des Gehäuses den Komponenten die Kaltluft klaut! 

Die beiden Lüfter-Plätze am Bottom rate ich Dir zu nutzen, denn davon profitiert die Grafikkarte sehr und vielleicht auch der Prozessor und der Luftstrom wird in Richtung des Kamineffekts mit einer stärkeren Stoßwelle angeregt. 

Also die Montage des Netzteils bezüglich den Lüfter ist zweifelsohne verkehrt. 
Es macht wenig Sinn, unterhalb der Grafikkarte die Luft abzusaugen, weil die Grafikkarte nach Luft hechelt und die Warmluft ohnehin aufsteigt, also es wird größtenteils Kaltluft abgesaugt und die Warmluft bleibt im Gehäuse. 
Der Prozessor wird mit weniger Luft versorgt und im Übergewicht mehr in Warmluft. 
Absolut kontraproduktiv: Die Vor- und Nachteile richtig abzuwiegen ist wichtig. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfN4kYLXn0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Juli 2015)

KnSN schrieb:


> Ja, an das besagte Bild erinnere ich mich.
> 
> Eigentlich perfekte Kühlung.
> Bloß das Netzteil sitzt verkehrt herum.
> ...



das netzteil andersherum anzu bringen ist nicht möglich
die aussparung(gitter) was für die netzteil lüftung vorgesehen ist, ist nicht paralel zum lüfter des netzteils die hälfte des NT- lüfters würde nich mit luft versorgt werden können.
wenn du so willst ist das verschoben anders kann ich das netzteil leider nicht einbauen ohne das gehäuse aufzuschneiden oder bohren

unten passen leider nur 120mm die hab ich grad nich da muss ich erst kaufen hatte eigentlich 140mm vorgesehen ohne zu prüfen ob die bohrung passt..
jedoch saugt sich der staub dann doch erst recht ins gehäuse.
 staub schutzgitter sind nur das wo das netzteil saugen sollte. müsst ich selbst bauen


----------



## KnSN (27. Juli 2015)

Ja, beim genaueren Hinschauen sehe ich das, was Du meinst. 
Weshalb das Mesh nicht durchgängig ist ...? 

Eigentlich hast Du so 'n tolles Gehäuse mit guten und zahlreich verbauten Lüftern (Corsair Air Series?), aber irgendwo stimmt da das Luftdruckverhältnis nicht. 
Wie viel der Netzteil-Lüfter ausmacht kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich vermute mal nicht wenig. 

Das Innenvolumen ist eigentlich optimal um den Aufstauen der Luft entgegenzuwirken, dazu drei große Lüfter zum Abtransport und dennoch eine so hohe Prozessor-Temperatur. 
Was ich vermute? Stehende Wellen. 
In der Akustik unter dem Terminus _Raummode_ benannt. 
Um dem entgegenzuwirken ist noch mehr Druck notwendig, um die Moleküle kräftiger anzustoßen (Stoßwelle). 

So bleibt kaum Luft zum Übertakten, eigentlich keine, weil heute ist es ja schon kühl: Was wird denn erst, sobald es 25 °C im Raum sind, oder noch mehr? 
Oder der Luftdruck in der Troposphäre singt weiter, was typisch ist für einen Sommertag, dann herrscht da absoluter Gleichdruck - der bevorstehende Kollaps. 

Ich bin ja erstmal froh, dass wird Dir insoweit helfen konnten, das Voltage-Problem in den Griff zu kriegen, aber die Kühlung ist immer noch nicht astrein. 
Dass dieses VID-Problem ein Fehler des Mainboards ist, das gilt insoweit als erwiesen, aber bist Du mal ein BIOS-Update angegangen?


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juli 2015)

Das Aktuellste BIOS ist nicht drauf eine Genaration vorher allerdings schon. Das Aktuellste behebt lediglich Diskrepanzen mit der USB Kompatiblität. also irrelevant.

BIOS 2201 ist das aktuellste
BIOS 2101 ist installiert
somit sind auch alle stabilitäts Updates bis dato vorhanden.
Da nur durch 1. Release diverenziert.

Die CPU Kompatibilitäten liegen im update bereich 1302-1503
(Das war Januar 2013) 

Ja genau die habe ich ausschlieslich drin. Es sind nicht die leisesten Lüfter, aber sehr effizient. Denn auch auf gedrosselter Drehzahl transportieren diese ausreichend Luft. Was nicht zulezt natürlich auch der dimension von 140mm zu verdanken ist.
Auch das Corsair 750D habe ich nicht zuletzt der größe wegen, und des hohen Luftdurchsatztzes in´s Auge gefasst und bestellt.

Ich habe mir zwar inzwischen was überleg wegen des drehen´s des Netzteils. Allerdings,.. sind auf grund des großen Gehäuses einige Kabel zu kurz, und müssten adaptiert werden. Darunter der 8 Pin(4+4) und der zusätzliche 4 Pin Stecker.
Und die sATA Stromzufuhr der Laufwerke oberhalb.
Diese sind jetzt schon maximal ausgelegt. Drehte ich das Netzteil, würde der Kabelbaum auf der Grundplatten - abgewandten Seite liegen.  Und somit der weg der Kabel wesentlich erhöht werden. Zusätzlich würde der Kabelstrang dadurch etwas die optik stören. Das ist zwar zweitrangig aber mir schon recht wichtig.

Der Lüfter des Netzteils(Lager) brummt zwar aber ich wollte deshalb und wegen den Kabeln nicht gleich das ganze Netzteil tauschen.

Im idle macht der Zalman eine Spitzenleistung momentan bei reduzierter Drehzahl 6°C über der Umgebungs Temperatur bei 62 % relativer feuchte
Doch kann es sein, dass es am kühler liegt wenn die Abwärme unter last unverhältnismäßig zur leistung ansteigt.

Die reduzierte Drehzahl hat auf die Idle-Temperatur keinerlei einfluss 
Unter Last ist der unterschied mit ca. 5°C zur maximal drehzahl auch ehr gering.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juli 2015)

mal ne ganz andere doofe frage zwischendurch.
dein sysprofil banner wie geht das ich habe den bbcode link von sysprofile in meine sinatur geladen aber leider kommt das nix bei rum


----------



## KnSN (28. Juli 2015)

Es zeigt erst an, nachdem Du in der Benutzergruppe Sysprofile-Member beigetreten bist: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juli 2015)

cool danke dir
das steht bestimmt irgendwo in den nutzungs bestimmungen und ich habs nich gefunden^^


----------

